# Planning to be at IFTD this year?



## gone_fishn1 (May 2, 2011)

I wanted to get a feel for who is planning to head over to New Orleans for the IFTD show this year. I think it's their first year to move since their Denver shows.

If not, what are some good fishing shows happening in the Pensacola area throughout the year that would be worth attending?

Thanks!
John


----------

